# Moving to Brazil



## Kev.d

Hi there, 
My wife and I are moving to Brazil soon and would like to know if anyone can give a price guide and size for a container from uk to Brazil. 
Many thanks to you all.
Kev


----------



## Kev.d

Hello out there, can anyone give me a rough idea how much it cost to send a container from uk to Brazil. Thanks Kev


----------

